# Uber rider killed in fiery Pacifica crash.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://sfbay.ca/2015/12/25/uber-rider-killed-in-fiery-pacifica-crash/


----------



## Dohhmanfu (Dec 25, 2015)

Holy cow! Wrong way on a highway .. never understood how people manage that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber may do a fare adjustment and set it to zero for this ride.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

He took the less efficient route
Lmao


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

We need to follow this incident to see how uber partner platform responds and what can we expect as uber partner platform associates 
Lol


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

observer said:


> http://sfbay.ca/2015/12/25/uber-rider-killed-in-fiery-pacifica-crash/


The article is written badly. I can't tell whether it was the Uber driver going the wrong way or the other driver. Either way, it's sad. I hate to see us lose one of us. With all the miles we drive, certainly our chances of an accident rise, especially light night when others have been drinking. Be safe out there...


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Should've ordered UberSUV. Would've walked away with scratches. How much is your life worth? Think twice before you order a cheap UberX ride with an unprofessional driver behind the wheel. Travis could care less about you, all he cares about is lowering the price enough to reach peak profitability by way of the highest volume of rides achievable. A good company would think about safety first before profit.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Should've ordered UberSUV. Would've walked away with scratches. How much is your life worth? Think twice before you order a cheap UberX ride with an unprofessional driver behind the wheel. Travis could care less about you, all he cares about is lowering the price enough to reach peak profitability by way of the highest volume of rides achievable. A good company would think about safety first before profit.


With the X cars they are signing up these days, you are so right!


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

This is terrible, my heart goes out to these folks. It could have happened at any time of the day or night but this reinforces my decision to not drive the bar hours.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> This is terrible, my heart goes out to these folks. It could have happened at any time of the day or night but this reinforces my decision to not drive the bar hours.


Don't worry bro, there are 1000s of uber partner platform associates willing to replace you; if you or me don't drive; it doesn't make any difference 
Lmao


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

The SJ Mercury article has more details. Uber car was headed correct direction. Two fatalities: the driver of the wrong way car and the Uber passenger (who was likely not wearing a seat belt, per that article). The Uber driver was injured, but survived.

I guess, for some, the need to maintain anti-Uber tone of the forum overrides the possibility of reflecting on this story in more constuctive (or empathetic) ways. (/rant)

I feel bad for the driver and families of the victims. I insist that front seat passenger buckle up (because CA law says I have to). Stories like this make we more willing to take the potential rating/tip hit. How many of you guys push the issue with back seat passengers?


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Don't worry bro, there are 1000s of uber partner platform associates willing to replace you; if you or me don't drive; it doesn't make any difference
> Lmao


Not worried. Not the point. Lmao too.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

sd1303 said:


> I insist that front seat passenger buckle up (because CA law says I have to). Stories like this make we more willing to take the potential rating/tip hit. How many of you guys push the issue with back seat passengers?


May be a good idea to insist - in a head-on collision an unrestrained back seat pax seated directly behind you becomes a 100-200lb + projectile headed straight at you.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

I think the other car was using Waze...


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> I think the other car was using Waze...


Did the uber driver get t-boned?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

USArmy31B30 said:


> I think the other car was using Waze...


I hate Waze


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Oct 17, 2015)

I wonder if the rider had a chance to rate the driver. I hope his rating wont be affected by that.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Reading the article, it looks like the driver of the other car (Toyota) was the driver that died.

The PAX in the Uber (Nissan) also died, the Uber driver was injured.

It was the other car (Toyota) that was driving the wrong way on the highway.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Really irritating when our "journalists" put a slant on a story this way.
The salient fact was that the Corolla driver was driving on the wrong side of road. The fact that the other car was carrying an Uber passenger is completely irrelevant.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Really irritating when our "journalists" put a slant on a story this way.
> The salient fact was that the Corolla driver was driving on the wrong side of road. The fact that the other car was carrying an Uber passenger is completely irrelevant.


Yep ... sensationalism.


----------

